
CPython destroys decade old software with inept threats - KyleSanderson
https://github.com/KyleSanderson/SteamWorks/pull/29
======
agmertens
Taking out distutils from CPython seems unnecessary. It is rarely updated
anyway and is required to build Python itself.

Why should people be forced to download an external package? Distutils _still_
just works, despite assertions from the packaging crowd, most of whom have no
clue about C extensions or compilers. The people who wrote distutils did.

